
'Going to Be Disturbing': Fauci Warns Coronavirus Cases Could Reach 100K a Day - samizdis
https://www.wbez.org/stories/fauci-warns-coronavirus-cases-could-reach-100k-a-day/3e0de68e-8247-4fdd-a92c-dbef3978c413
======
samizdis
Also in the FT:

[https://www.ft.com/content/5d017675-9d61-4592-beea-1d47621ec...](https://www.ft.com/content/5d017675-9d61-4592-beea-1d47621ec68b)

